# Alcoholic ginger beer, anyone?



## Taylorhomebrew (23/4/17)

Hi all,

I've seen a few posts about people asking for ginger recipes. Didn't want to be the guy that creates a new thread - but I haven't stumbled across one for alcoholic ginger beer? I have a standard beginners set up so I can't do anything outrageous. 

Any push in the right direction or recipes that aren't American would be much, much appreciated. 

I've done about 4-5 beer brews. Mini mash recipes and they've all been great, lots of advice I've got from this forum helped but I want to try something new.

Cheers guys and gals


----------



## jollos (27/4/17)

This is the recipe I have been working with. My 1st batch turned out pretty average, but I am thinking about that might be down to technique... second, larger batch brewing currently is looking better taste wise. Not sure if what you had in mind, but it is a start to your thread I guess Look forward to seeing some other recipes.

http://www.makewine.co.nz/instructions-and-recipes/alcoholic-ginger-beer-recipe


----------



## mr_wibble (30/4/17)

Basically I started homebrewing mucking around with ginger beer soft drink that fermented too far.

Do you want a soft-drink like ginger beer - like a sweet ginger beer with alcohol?
Or something like a pale ale (beer) with ginger in it?


----------

